#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Need help in Eclipse

## vijaysin2000

Dears Friends,
I have a model that generates a 4GB PRT and therefore I am unable to rectify errors within the Schedule section.
Can anyone help how I can reduce the PRT file size.

Also, my run states that there is spurious data aftera  certain date - 1-5-2009; first production date is 1-10-1993.

Can anyone help rectify the problem? 


Scedule and file error summary attached.
Regards
VijaySee More: Need help in Eclipse

----------


## i-anuar

hi 
i have looked at schedule file. it looks like there is something wrong with spaces starting from 31-May-2009. have a look at the file attached, last slide. try to fix spaces for couple month to see if solved problem...

also i noticed that you NOECHO whole schedule file probably you could save some space (file size) by changing what you are requesting as output...

----------


## temr

I would also suggest that you request to report properties in each time step 
Check RPTSCHED keyword
Better if you post data file here

----------


## temr

I would also suggest that you request to report properties in each time step 
Check RPTSCHED keyword
Better if you post data file here

----------


## temr

RPTSCHED
'PRES' 'SOIL' 'SWAT' 'RESTART=1' 'FIP=1' /
this mean that in any time step in PRT file eclipse writes pressure, soil, swat arrays 
remove them and your prt file will be lighter

----------

